# What's your status?



## CURLS (Jun 29, 2006)

Screwed up in making a poll!
PLEASE DISREGARD THIS FORUM!
DAVE PLEASE DELETE ASAP!
REFER TO NEW FORUM AS... "YOUR STATUS"!


----------



## Footer (Jun 29, 2006)

what poll? and what status? and what average?


----------



## mbenonis (Jul 1, 2006)

Closed the thread.


----------

